# Pigeon won't leave.



## Chaysea (Jan 3, 2014)

This has probably been answered before, I don't really know. There's this pigeon on my street that never leaves. Everytime outside by myself the pigeon flies at me and I get so scared. It's been over a month now since this pigeon has been here. I fear of going outside just because it might fly at me again.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

come on man REALY


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes,I read same sort of threads earlier. Some people are phobic of certain animals in your case a bird! Are you afraid of that pigeon Chaysea? Are you sure that the bird is a pigeon? Can you post a picture of that bird?
Please don't worry! That might be a young feral which is trying to learn how to live and his hunger drives him to you for some grains as he might have seen people feeding pigeons in park. There's cold out there and nothing much to eat so he might be looking for your support.
Or
He could be a domestic pigeon who is a lost one. He is accustomed to company of people. Infact he sees humans as his providers so he might want some feed from you.
Pigeons are not designed by nature to tear flesh or kill prey. They are grain eaters. They are social and gentle birds. Their bite just hurt like a pinch. So there's nothing to worry. He won't do you any harm! Don't let a bird restrict you to the house!
Leave out some grains and seeds out there so that he can eat if you wanna help him. Unless shoo him away.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Do you see a band on his leg?


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a 30 year old niece who is a intelligent young lady but also has terrible fear of birds(all birds).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The bird isn't going to hurt you. He must be used to people and just wants to be fed. Maybe a pigeon who was owned and got lost, or was released. Pigeons don't attack people. He's probably looking for help. Leave some feed and water out where he will see it.


----------



## Chaysea (Jan 3, 2014)

brocky bieber said:


> Yes,I read same sort of threads earlier. Some people are phobic of certain animals in your case a bird! Are you afraid of that pigeon Chaysea? Are you sure that the bird is a pigeon? Can you post a picture of that bird?
> Please don't worry! That might be a young feral which is trying to learn how to live and his hunger drives him to you for some grains as he might have seen people feeding pigeons in park. There's cold out there and nothing much to eat so he might be looking for your support.
> Or
> He could be a domestic pigeon who is a lost one. He is accustomed to company of people. Infact he sees humans as his providers so he might want some feed from you.
> ...


I do have a picture, but honestly looks like a normal pigeon. But yesterday as he flew at me it looked like me had white stuff and a dent in this neck. (Idk what that means)
And I've been trying to shoo it away. My neighbor actually had it on the hood of the car for quite sometime and I'm surprised it found its way back home.
Plus if I were to feed it do you think it would stop attacking me? My theory is that it would be hanging around just asking for more food.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I wish my pigeons would do that ...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The pigeon isn't attacking you. It's probably trying to land on you. It isn't going to hurt you. He is probably hungry, and obviously used to people.

This is one of the problems with raising a bird, and then releasing it to the wild. The bird if used to being able to perch on you, then when turned loose, it may well be interpreted incorrectly by another person, who believes the pigeon is trying to attack them. The bird could be injured this way.


----------



## Chaysea (Jan 3, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> The pigeon isn't attacking you. It's probably trying to land on you. It isn't going to hurt you. He is probably hungry, and obviously used to people.
> 
> This is one of the problems with raising a bird, and then releasing it to the wild. The bird if used to being able to perch on you, then when turned loose, it may well be interpreted incorrectly by another person, who believes the pigeon is trying to attack them. The bird could be injured this way.


So what should I do? I don't really want it to perch on me... Lol. Should I feed it? Cause I don't want it to stay around assuming I'm going to feed it...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well then I would imagine that if you just try to ignore it, it will eventually go away when he realizes that you are not pigeon friendly.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Could you post a picture or two of the bird? Perhaps we can tell from a photo whether it is a feral or a domestic pigeon or dove. Could you also please let us know what city you are in or near? Perhaps we have a member in your area who could intervene with this bird.

Terry


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

I agree that the best thing would be to find someone to take it, If it is so desperately looking for a human to care for it.

Do you know anyone in your area who might take it in? Or has a lot of animals and might know where to take it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> *I agree that the best thing would be to find someone to take it, If it is so desperately looking for a human to care for it.*
> 
> Do you know anyone in your area who might take it in? Or has a lot of animals and might know where to take it?




Very good point. He probably won't do so well in the wild.


----------



## Chaysea (Jan 3, 2014)

TAWhatley said:


> Could you post a picture or two of the bird? Perhaps we can tell from a photo whether it is a feral or a domestic pigeon or dove. Could you also please let us know what city you are in or near? Perhaps we have a member in your area who could intervene with this bird.
> 
> Terry


This is all I got.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like a feral pigeon to me .. probably young


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, but very cute. Could have been raised by someone, or could just be a cross.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Chaysea do you know someone, anyone who could take care of him??

A friend/family member/someone from work who loves birds maybe? Or would be happy to have him in their garden? Would feed him with other garden birds or something?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

32 people liked it so gotta say It's cute


----------



## Chaysea (Jan 3, 2014)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> Chaysea do you know someone, anyone who could take care of him??
> 
> A friend/family member/someone from work who loves birds maybe? Or would be happy to have him in their garden? Would feed him with other garden birds or something?


I could make an ad on a website sure someone might get it.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Please try

I'm really worried he won't make it on his own in the wild.
In the mean time do you think it is possible to put food out for him? And fresh water?

If you pick a specific spot and always feed him there I think he might be less likely to bother you everytime he sees you, esp if you put out plenty of food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> Please try
> 
> I'm really worried he won't make it on his own in the wild.
> In the mean time do you think it is possible to put food out for him? And fresh water?
> ...


I agree with this idea.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Chaysea said:


> I could make an ad on a website sure someone might get it.



Please don't post it on Craigs list. Bad place to put it. And actually, anywhere you post it, you don't know who would be answering. Where are you located?


----------



## Chaysea (Jan 3, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> Please don't post it on Craigs list. Bad place to put it. And actually, anywhere you post it, you don't know who would be answering. Where are you located?


I live in California, but okay.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What city are you in or near, Chaysea? We would love to find someone near you to try and assist in rescuing this pigeon. I'm in South Orange County in Lake Forest, and we have quite a few other members in various parts of California.

Terry


----------



## Chaysea (Jan 3, 2014)

TAWhatley said:


> What city are you in or near, Chaysea? We would love to find someone near you to try and assist in rescuing this pigeon. I'm in South Orange County in Lake Forest, and we have quite a few other members in various parts of California.
> 
> Terry


Sf Bay Area,
East bay


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Chaysea; said:


> I do have a picture, but honestly looks like a normal pigeon. But yesterday as he flew at me it looked like me had white stuff and a dent in this neck. (Idk what that means)
> And I've been trying to shoo it away. My neighbor actually had it on the hood of the car for quite sometime and I'm surprised it found its way back home.
> Plus if I were to feed it do you think it would stop attacking me? My theory is that it would be hanging around just asking for more food.


Please don't mind. Actually people come up here and sometimes mistake identities.
Thanks for the pic. Looks like a feral or a tippler pigeon. Is he trying to get in??? I mean it looks like he's been around humans from the things you say. Leaving him some feed and water out there is gonna help him survive. That way he may feel content and maynot chase you around for food. He has settled himself at your place as you say he came back from upon your neighbour's car. I would say let him in or catch him and put him in a cage so that he stays safe with you till someone come to pick him up. That would be a good Karma.

Thanks again for showing interest in that needy bird.


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> come on man REALY


I wont challenge. one time, i catched a young pigeon and it flied into a shop. The shopkeeper (lady about aged 50) screamed and turned her cloth to cover her head with her body shivering.


----------



## Chaysea (Jan 3, 2014)

brocky bieber said:


> Please don't mind. Actually people come up here and sometimes mistake identities.
> Thanks for the pic. Looks like a feral or a tippler pigeon. Is he trying to get in??? I mean it looks like he's been around humans from the things you say. Leaving him some feed and water out there is gonna help him survive. That way he may feel content and maynot chase you around for food. He has settled himself at your place as you say he came back from upon your neighbour's car. I would say let him in or catch him and put him in a cage so that he stays safe with you till someone come to pick him up. That would be a good Karma.
> 
> Thanks again for showing interest in that needy bird.


Yeah it always tries to fly into the house, but never gets the chance because I would slam the door from being so scared lol. Plus I wouldn't be as scared but the way he approaches is kinda weird to me. He makes the most noise when trying to approach me& I think that's what mostly scares me. Plus I always associated pigeons as being dirty since they're always feeding off of scraps& stuff. 
But yeah whenever I walk outside he flies straight at me head on (I always think he's attacking me lol) but yeah. If I do shoo him away he lands on top of a car from a distance. Then flies at me again. Hahaha, ugh. It's funny yet disgusting. I know it isn't right to be afraid of a bird considering I win in size.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Chaysea said:


> Yeah it always tries to fly into the house, but never gets the chance because I would slam the door from being so scared lol. Plus I wouldn't be as scared but the way he approaches is kinda weird to me. He makes the most noise when trying to approach me& I think that's what mostly scares me. Plus I always associated pigeons as being dirty since they're always feeding off of scraps& stuff.
> But yeah whenever I walk outside he flies straight at me head on (I always think he's attacking me lol) but yeah. If I do shoo him away he lands on top of a car from a distance. Then flies at me again. Hahaha, ugh. It's funny yet disgusting. I know it isn't right to be afraid of a bird considering I win in size.


imo he's flying at you because he's really desperate to get your attention. I think if you put down a bowl with plenty of food he'll ignore you and eat, until the bowl is empty.

What kind of funny sound? High pitched? like a squeak? That means he really IS young poor guy.

If you are ok to catch him and put him in a cage/dog crate you won;t have him flying at your head and he will be fed and safe


----------



## Chaysea (Jan 3, 2014)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> imo he's flying at you because he's really desperate to get your attention. I think if you put down a bowl with plenty of food he'll ignore you and eat, until the bowl is empty.
> 
> What kind of funny sound? High pitched? like a squeak? That means he really IS young poor guy.
> 
> If you are ok to catch him and put him in a cage/dog crate you won;t have him flying at your head and he will be fed and safe


No way I'll catch that thing, sorry. But I will feed it. Do they eat bread? I won't buy bird seeds just so I could feed a bird I don't necessarily Care for. Sounds harsh but sorry ;(


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

bread isn't really good for them. I doubt that will stop him from seeking you out. They are seed eaters. A bag of parakeet seed barely costs anything....

Did you manage to find someone in your area who might take him in?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Bread doesn't give him anything. A small bag of seed is cheap enough. You may not care for him, but he is an innocent bird, just trying to survive, and he needs food. Where is your compassion for a poor hungry animal?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Chaysea said:


> Yeah it always tries to fly into the house, but never gets the chance because I would slam the door from being so scared lol. Plus I wouldn't be as scared but the way he approaches is kinda weird to me. He makes the most noise when trying to approach me& I think that's what mostly scares me. Plus I always associated pigeons as being dirty since they're always feeding off of scraps& stuff.
> But yeah whenever I walk outside he flies straight at me head on (I always think he's attacking me lol) but yeah. If I do shoo him away he lands on top of a car from a distance. Then flies at me again. Hahaha, ugh. It's funny yet disgusting. I know it isn't right to be afraid of a bird considering I win in size.


Sounds like you don't like pigeons much. Well, your welcome with your personal choice. I believe, no one can force you to do things if you don't mean them. It may sound uncivilised but if you don't wanna help the bird then simply shoo it away everytime it comes for you (making sounds from his wings). You may use a stick to deter him away but please don't use spikes/gas/poison/trap etc to get rid of him. Don't feed him or throw out any pigeon edible stuff so that he don't find anything around to support his presence around you. Pigeons are intelligent and he will get the message that he's not welcome here, and will leave on his own.

Its for his goodwill that he leaves your property to cross paths with someone whom he needs.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Sounds like you don't like pigeons much. Well, your welcome with your personal choice. I believe, no one can force you to do things if you don't mean them. It may sound uncivilised but if you don't wanna help the bird then simply shoo it away everytime it comes for you (making sounds from his wings). You may use a stick to deter him away but please don't use spikes/gas/poison/trap etc to get rid of him. Don't feed him or throw out any pigeon edible stuff so that he don't find anything around to support his presence around you. Pigeons are intelligent and he will get the message that he's not welcome here, and will leave on his own.
> 
> Its for his goodwill that he leaves your property to cross paths with someone whom he needs.


Brocky I disagree. It has already been several days of this pigeon desperately seeking her out. Obviously he has mistaken her for his previous owner. If not he would have already moved on to someone else.

I do not think he is capable of living on his own. Shooing him away and not putting out any food is condemning him to death imo. 

I really want to find someone to take him. I put a thread about i but no one even replied. I would if I could but I am on the wrong side of the globe. I am a little shocked no one in the california area has come forward


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Too sad this pigeon came to the wrong person, no wonder as the thread question is more about "how to get rid of a pigeon, more than how to find a home for an innocent bird desperately trying to survive"


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Abdulbaki said:


> Too sad this pigeon came to the wrong person, no wonder as the thread question is more about "how to get rid of a pigeon, more than how to find a home for an innocent bird desperately trying to survive"


Maybe this bird is more on the ball than we think!! I believe animals, including birds can sense a persons character or feelings toward them. I had a neighbor once, if I could fly I would have pooped on his head every fly by!!!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Lisa,I understand what you're up with but I gave situation specific suggestion. Do you think I like that??? Oh...

Giving him food may permanently settle him there which Chaysea doesn't want. I already advised to cage him to make him safe but....

I say that again:its for his good that he leaves Chaysea's property to cross paths with someone whom he needs.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

pigeonjim said:


> Maybe this bird is more on the ball than we think!! I believe animals, including birds can sense a persons character or feelings toward them. I had a neighbor once, if I could fly I would have pooped on his head every fly by!!!


Hahahah LOL that's funny, but it says something


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Chaysea, perhaps check out *Mickacoo* Pigeon and Dove Rescue. They are in the SF area. They usually have their hands full with rescues and birds needing adoption, but maybe you can talk to them and get some input from them. They might know of someone who is missing a pet pigeon.

There is also *Mickaboo* Companion Bird Rescue.

They have their own websites, fundraising activities, pages on Facebook.

http://www.pigeonrescue.org


----------



## Chaysea (Jan 3, 2014)

I found a bird owner that took it in, you're welcome.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Chaysea said:


> I found a bird owner that took it in, you're welcome.


That's fantastic to hear  Thank you for looking out for him even though you don't like pigeons


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I'm so happy Chaysea that you helped him out. Thanks.
Anyways when you have few mins spare on your hands,,,see this video
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lS9bEZm1UFA#


----------



## Chaysea (Jan 3, 2014)

Haha more pigeons No thanks Brock lol


----------

